# Rabbits Only Forum 2nd Annual NIGHT OF THE LEPUS



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Here We Go Folks...

* * * * * * * *

BEWARE~ :shock:

The Forum is OPEN.

* * * * * *
Keep us posted of your Safety.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Uhhhhh ... why is Sherman STARING atme?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh, LOL!!!! Raspberry and I posted atthe sametime!!!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

BRB ... going to take my HOMEMADE ... ... chocolate chip cookies out of the oven ...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Popcorn popped! 

Let's get this party started!


----------



## pamnock (Oct 30, 2004)

Ready to go push the play button . . .

Did want to mention -- was just watching the Matrix (1). Whenwhat's his name went to see the Oracle, there was a clip of Lepusrunning in the background on a TV. It was in the waiting roomwhen he was talking to the kids also waiting there. Hadsomeone mentioned there was also a clip in Matrix 2 ?

Pam



(See ya after the show)


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2004)

Sebastian just scratched me! :shock:He never scratches me!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

OMG! Elf just ripped apart the Yesterday's News bag!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

Here wego


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Is that Buck Jones riding that horse?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

awww, poor horsey


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

BUCK JONES, THE MISSUS and CAROLYN are Trembling in our Seats!


GET READY...HERE WE GOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

That's that BRAT little girl!!!! :X

Where's my switch?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> Is that Buck Jones riding that horse??



Buck rides better than that.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

get her bunny mommy!

tell her

Don't poke the bunny!

hehe

http://www.platinumgrit.com/poke.html


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh, man! I can't take those screams ...


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

:shock: A RABBIT EXPLOSION :shock:

I hate that kid too, BunnyMommy.

:X


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

They shouldn't have let that heathen into the lab ANYWAY ... :X


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

How can a rabbit kill a chicken? :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

snack break

I'm looking forward to the rabbits getting revenge. Those jerks are being mean to them. 

And what's up with Bones being on the movie? "Dammit Jim I'm a doctor, not a veterinarian!"


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

LOL at ElfMommy!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

There goes the Brat!


"NOT that one, Mommy, he's my Favorite!"


* * * * *

Dad Says: "Heaven help us if they get away without know the effects of this serum."


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

I hate when my rabbit kills chickens.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

I say FEED the brat to therabbits!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

EEEP!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> I say FEED the brat to therabbits!???
> 
> ?



AMMMMMMMEENNNN...

Frigid Kid!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Get in the truck! Get in the truck!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Those rabbits are taught that kid: DON'T MESS!


* * *

"Daddy, Help Me...."


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Elf just snuck into a cubby and started chewing through the cord on the dustbuster I use to clean her cage! Bun gone mad tonite!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

Was that a truck full of craisins?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

When the rabbits were screaming Sherman didn't even so much as twitch his ear ... :X


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> When the rabbits were screaming Sherman didn't even so much as twitch his ear ... :X



Of course he wouldn't.

He's The King.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Although the doctor is dumb, I think he's cute.

I like his hair.

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Y'all know that funny music they play when therabbits are running and herding? Well, I was almost grownbefore I realized that rabbits don't really make thatsound.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Carolyn! Carolyn!!!! There's that scene where the jackrabbit comes out of the ground!!!! :shock:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Did ya'll notice the "smooth" film transitionfrom real-life bunny to man in bunnysuit?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Are we still taking a break at 9:45?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

oh the poor bunnies!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

"Amanda's been through enough"?!!!!!!!! ... :X... try "Amanda's CAUSED enough!"


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

I just saw a bunny that looked just like the one in Gabby's avatar.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2004)

Sebastian is enjoying his popcorn during the viewing!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Y'all are not going to believe this ... ShermanisASLEEP!


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Taking a 9:45 Security Break


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

paused...tell me when to hit play again...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

My little stinker bunny got bored with the movie... VOLUNTARILY went back into his cage ... and went to SLEEP ...:X. 

Here's he's looking a little irritated because the camera flash interrupted his slumber.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

I wouldn't pick up a hitch hiker waving a giant rifle. 

Please tell me the kid gets it in the end.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

They're surrounding us...we are running out of dynamite.

HELP!! :shock: 

We don't see a way out........


Can anyone spare a horse????


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Sarah wrote:


> I wouldn't pick up a hitch hiker waving a giant rifle.
> 
> Please tell me the kid gets it in the end.




I wouldn't pick up that idiot either!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Pssssst, ladies ... pssst....

...I just had the privilege of speaking with the one and only, present andgreat Buck Jones on the phone ...

You should hear the smooth, silky, golden tones of his voice ... He'san Americanized version of Alexander Scourby ... .


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

It's bad here....

gotta go take care of this Rabbit War...

When the cops arrive, we're out til the end.....

Mildred's in trouble!! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Who's Alexander Scourby??


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

The bun of terror has been locked up for the evening.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

The poor lady in the shop! :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

jumping on furniture she's not allowed to!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Who's Alexander Scourby??


Oh, WOW! He's a famous British classical actor primarilyknown for his oratorical skills. In fact, he's made anexcellent living narrating literary masterpieces such as The Bible andother classics.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Watch out for those bunnies!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

This is HILARIOUS!!!! Buns seated atthe diner waiting to be served ... it just keeps getting better andbetter!...


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Pssssst, ladies ... pssst....
> 
> ...I just had the privilege of speaking with the one and only, present andgreat Buck Jones on the phone ...
> 
> You should hear the smooth, silky, golden tones of his voice ... He'san Americanized version of Alexander Scourby ... .




I knew it! I knew he would have a wonderful voice tomatch that fabulous personality!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm glad to know that Elf at least is having a good time!!!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Y'all know, don't you, that the sheriff in this movie is the same one that played the sheriff in The Rifleman?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Who's Alexander Scourby??
> ...



For sure, he's all that, BunnyMommy!

*high-five*


* * * * * *

Clever picture, ElfMommy.

* * * * * *

Watch how Janet Leigh saves the day, but credits...Daddy.

She fights the rabbits off single-handedly.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

BunnyMommy wrote:


> Y'all know, don't you, that the sheriff in this movie is the same one that played the sheriff in The Rifleman?



News to us in Tucker Town...thanks for the trivia, BunnyMommy.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

That's at least 3x we've seen that helicopter.

They'll get their money's worth for that guy's time and rental of the copter.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

"ATTENTION! ATTENTION ...!!!! "


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

"...looks like there could be Hundreds of them..."

:shock:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Spice! Spice! I saw Spice hopping along with the herd! :shock:


----------



## pamnock (Oct 30, 2004)

Whew! The carnage is over (I won't saywhat happened) in respect to those who took a break and aren't donewith the movie LOL

Matthew spent the entire time cheering for the rabbits!!!! 

Night All! And many thanks to Carolyn!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Does anyone like Clark's scarf?


----------



## babydoshia (Oct 30, 2004)

Ok, I'll ask here. What is this Lepus thing ya'll keep talking about?



I'm so behind.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

Can't see! All those damed lights and gun fire. All the burning bunnies!

Buck


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

Whew. Finished. The poor rabbits. They were awfully cute. 

They did get their money's worth out of the helicopter guy. He'll justgive the Dr. a ride to find his wife. Sure, nothing more important forthe helicopter guy to do. And Janet Leigh sure didn't get much credit.She was stuck driving around with that annoying kid and fought off aherd of rabbits. Then it's all "daddy, daddy!"

Carl &amp; I think that if they wanted to they could make kissynoises to get the rabbits to come &amp; then fork over someoatmeal. A few ear rubs later &amp; they're fine.

I'm with Pamnock's son rooting for the rabbits.

Thanks a million Carolyn. This was really fun.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Can't see! All those damed lights and gun fire. All the burning bunnies!
> 
> Buck


Yeah, um...did those movie goers know they were going to be bait? I think I might've objected to that.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 30, 2004)

All's well that ends well...right?

Buck


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, that wascertainly an experience I'll neverforget!

I'm with BunnyMommy, I think we should whupthe kid! I'm off to the country for my Halloween/Birthday party that mykids and all their friends are throwing tonight. I sure wish some ofyou were around here to come bail me out of jail or drive me home orsomething! :shock:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

I think I'll be keeping an eye on Elf for a few weeks...I think it gave her some ideas...


----------



## BunnyMommy (Oct 30, 2004)

BOL!!!

Elf has been PLENTY busy tonight ...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

she seems wayyyyyy too interested in breaking out...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 30, 2004)

Be afraid...be very...very...afraid


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Oct 30, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Spice! Spice! I saw Spice hopping alongwith the herd! :shock:


Well... Spice was acting a bit weirder tonight...


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> I just saw a bunny that looked just like the one in Gabby'savatar.


you watch out she'll be coming to get you LOL


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2004)

*Elf Mommy wrote:*


> Watch out for those bunnies!


why i must say them bunslooks alot like your sweet little bundle lol


----------



## Gabby (Nov 1, 2004)

i got to watch sunday night.. so i have now seenthe movie..when the screaming first started(rabbits) alot of my guysstarted thumping their feet sounds like they were beating thehouse to peices..as the movie wore on they ignored it it seems lol hopeto post more later i'm off to bed.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2006)

bump


----------

